# the Dynamic Duo



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dexi










Keisha


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aw these two are bootiful ... I want a snuggle with the pair!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're beatiful I love the name Keisha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aw these two are bootiful ... I want a snuggle with the pair!


you will get to snuggle them next summer no doubt


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> they're beatiful I love the name Keisha


Thankyou


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

do you have any dog hair dryers you'd recommend for Papillons? I am after a professional one as using a bog standard human one takes a while with Pips coat its so thick.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> you will get to snuggle them next summer no doubt


  woohoo


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> do you have any dog hair dryers you'd recommend for Papillons? I am after a professional one as using a bog standard human one takes a while with Pips coat its so thick.


I am just about to buy a aeolus drier one like this, I also have a stand drier and a wall mounted one but this one is going to be more portable and easier to store TD-901 Dog Dryer, dog blaster dryer only Â£145.00


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am just about to buy a aeolus drier one like this, I also have a stand drier and a wall mounted one but this one is going to be more portable and easier to store TD-901 Dog Dryer, dog blaster dryer only Â£145.00


let me know how good it is as I will get one if they're good as I bath the dogs quite often (once a month or so) as I like them to look nice always, plus ziggy wee's on himself lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am just about to buy a aeolus drier one like this, I also have a stand drier and a wall mounted one but this one is going to be more portable and easier to store TD-901 Dog Dryer, dog blaster dryer only Â£145.00


A friend of ours that shows cavs has one of these - its brilliant, she can change the heat settings on it - once you finished grooming you can turn into cold, and blow your self down gets all the hairs off you  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> let me know how good it is as I will get one if they're good as I bath the dogs quite often (once a month or so) as I like them to look nice always, plus ziggy wee's on himself lol


These are fab, have used one when we were over in America handling, well worth the money


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> These are fab, have used one when we were over in America handling, well worth the money


sorry for hyjacking ya thread, and thanks for the advice have book marked the site.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

STUNNING !!  x


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Awwwww they are soooo cute.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I love the expression Dexi has


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I love the expression Dexi has


He has the wicked expression, she has the cute expression but boy are they the wrong way round lol, Dexi is really cute and she is :eek6::eek6::eek6:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

tashi said:


> He has the wicked expression, she has the cute expression but boy are they the wrong way round lol, Dexi is really cute and she is :eek6::eek6::eek6:


:lol:They are gorgeous. Are they TT's tashi correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> :lol:They are gorgeous. Are they TT's tashi correct me if I am wrong.


Yep they are the TT babies, belonging to Princess Kaya  off out to feed the menagerie now


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

tashi said:


> Yep they are the TT babies, belonging to Princess Kaya  off out to feed the menagerie now


I thought they may be Kaya's babies.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

They are lovely :001_wub: Really is a shame the car was so full... although they might be too big for even a backpack now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> They are lovely :001_wub: Really is a shame the car was so full... although they might be too big for even a backpack now


Certainly would be, Dexi would probably be almost as heavy as Bracken :scared: :scared: he is a pretty weighty boy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow theyve grown so much! but theyre still utterly adorable


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> wow theyve grown so much! but theyre still utterly adorable


I reckon you and me should dognap them pupsters Noush!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Whatchya say?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I reckon you and me should dognap them pupsters Noush!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Whatchya say?


Hey DT me three.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Hey DT me three.


You can act as watchout Dan:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can act as watchout Dan:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ok will no doubt be haveing cuddles with Diesel.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ooh wot a good idea:devil:... we can have 1 each

and dont worry Dan Diesel's yours !:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Ooh wot a good idea:devil:... we can have 1 each
> 
> and dont worry Dan Diesel's yours !:thumbup:


Well he is already sat in my siggie looking at me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Ooh wot a good idea:devil:... we can have 1 each
> 
> and dont worry Dan Diesel's yours !:thumbup:


Sounds good to me Noush!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Dan's gonna act as watchout


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds good to me Noush!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Dan's gonna act as watchout


I am yes DT.

With Diesel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> I am yes DT.
> 
> With Diesel.


Couldn't think of anyone we'd rather have wiff us Dan:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

poor Tashi sounds like PF is gonna home all her dogs


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Couldn't think of anyone we'd rather have wiff us Dan:scared::scared::scared:


Awww thanks well you are stuck with me and Diesel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> poor Tashi sounds like PF is gonna home all her dogs


I will just have cuddels with Diesel thats all.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

danielled said:


> I will just have cuddels with Diesel thats all.


 thats nice, hes a lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> thats nice, hes a lovely looking dog


He is a handsome boy my cyber pup is lol, I'm in love with the pic of him in my siggie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

The troublesome twosome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

rona said:


> The troublesome twosome :thumbup: :thumbup:


Who is the troublesome twosome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Who is the troublesome twosome.


Dexi and Keisha 
Can't you see it in their faces?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

rona said:


> Dexi and Keisha
> Can't you see it in their faces?


Errr hold on let me go and look again. I can now lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Errr hold on let me go and look again. I can now lol.


I think they are going to give Tashi the run around, if they aren't already :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

rona said:


> I think they are going to give Tashi the run around, if they aren't already :lol: :lol:


So do I lol and Diesel does that already.:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well you didnt do a very good job of pinching them, they are still here  yes Rona they do give me the runaround and they dont look like that this morning !!!! Been rolling in a muddy patch so they might be in the bath again this afternoon 

They are fascinated with the pony though dont think they can make out the long legs :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

How gorgeous are they?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're very very cute


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks folks but the cuteness is just in the photo :scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

tashi said:


> Thanks folks but the cuteness is just in the photo :scared:


So they are the terrible twosme then.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tashi said:


> Thanks folks but the cuteness is just in the photo :scared:


It couldn't be those two that are trouble makers must be one of the other dogs blaming them. They're too cute to cause trouble


----------

